#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درخواست راهنمایی خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات

## absharezolal

با سلام خدمت دوستان
بنده قصد خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات دارم و با توجه به تنوع خیلی زیاد در بازار، نیازمند راهنمایی و تجربیات شما هستم که چه نوع هیتری مورد تایید می باشد؟
ممنون میشم تجربیات خودتون در اختیارم قرار دهید
و ضمن اینکه اگه سایت معتبری میشناسید که بتوان محصول را به صورت اورجینال تهیه کرد معرفی کنید. (متاسفانه جنس تقلبی در بازار به وفور موجوده)
با تشکر از راهنمایی همه عزیزان دوست داشتنی

----------

*esinior*,*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ali m.g

سلام. اگه آکبند باشه کویک ۷٠٠ میتونه جواب همه نیازهاتون رو بده و...

----------

*0916611*,*absharezolal*,*bahramikhah*,*mehrxad*

----------


## yx700

سلام

تعمیزات چه برد هایی دقیقا مد نظرتونه؟

----------

*absharezolal*,*bahramikhah*,*mehrxad*

----------


## mehrdad540

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> بنده قصد خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات دارم و با توجه به تنوع خیلی زیاد در بازار، نیازمند راهنمایی و تجربیات شما هستم که چه نوع هیتری مورد تایید می باشد؟
> ممنون میشم تجربیات خودتون در اختیارم قرار دهید
> و ضمن اینکه اگه سایت معتبری میشناسید که بتوان محصول را به صورت اورجینال تهیه کرد معرفی کنید. (متاسفانه جنس تقلبی در بازار به وفور موجوده)
> با تشکر از راهنمایی همه عزیزان دوست داشتنی


با سلام من خودم گرداک 952 داشتم خوب بود ولی اتوماتیک آف نمیکرد پمپش ضعیف شد دیدم تغلبیشم زیاده الان چند ماهه یاکسان 878D گرفتم اتوماتیکه خیلیم عالی کارمو راه میندازه خیلیم ارزونتر از گرداک هست چون گرداک نون برندشو میخوره

----------

*absharezolal*,*bahramikhah*,*Jeep-W 85*,*بهار من*,*تاج*

----------


## mehrxad

درود بر همه دوستان
من هم گورداک 925 دارم هم کویک 706 با کویک 700 و 1300 هم پیش دوستان کار کردم
1300 که اصلا یه چیز دیگس ولی گرونه
ولی تو ارزونترا 706 عالیه
گورداک به نظرم خوب نیست (مخصوصا کنترل دماش)پری هیت گورداک هعم دارم که اونم اصلا کنترل دما خوبی نداره

----------


## absharezolal

> سلام. اگه آکبند باشه کویک ۷٠٠ میتونه جواب همه نیازهاتون رو بده و...


ممنون از نظرتون 
آیا این کوییک 700 که اکثر فروشگاهها دارند اورجینال هست؟ من شنیدم دو مدل داره یکی موتور سنگین و یکی موتور سبک آیا این موضوع صحت داره؟ اگه درسته راه تشخیص چیه؟ و اینکه فروشگاه مورد اطمینان و تایید اگه مدنظرتون هست معرفی نمایید. 
ممنون

----------


## absharezolal

> سلام
> 
> تعمیزات چه برد هایی دقیقا مد نظرتونه؟


تمامی بردها 
از جمله مادر برد، گرافیک، بردهای تلویزیون و مانیتور و بقیه دستگاههایی که داخلشون برد وجود داره .

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## absharezolal

> با سلام من خودم گرداک 952 داشتم خوب بود ولی اتوماتیک آف نمیکرد پمپش ضعیف شد دیدم تغلبیشم زیاده الان چند ماهه یاکسان 878D گرفتم اتوماتیکه خیلیم عالی کارمو راه میندازه خیلیم ارزونتر از گرداک هست چون گرداک نون برندشو میخوره


با سلام 
ممنون از نظرتون 
از کجا تهیه کردید؟
آیا از نظر قدرت و دوام هم پایه گرداک 952 و کوییک 700 هست به نظرتون؟

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## absharezolal

> درود بر همه دوستان
> من هم گورداک 925 دارم هم کویک 706 با کویک 700 و 1300 هم پیش دوستان کار کردم
> 1300 که اصلا یه چیز دیگس ولی گرونه
> ولی تو ارزونترا 706 عالیه
> گورداک به نظرم خوب نیست (مخصوصا کنترل دماش)پری هیت گورداک هعم دارم که اونم اصلا کنترل دما خوبی نداره


ممنون از نظرتون  
اکثرا هم راجب گورداک نظر مساعدی ندارند. 
این مدل 706 چه مدته استفاده می کنید؟ 
و اگه فروشگاه مورد اطمینان سراغ دارید ممنون میشم معرفی کنید

----------

*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*

----------


## mehrdad540

> با سلام 
> ممنون از نظرتون 
> از کجا تهیه کردید؟
> آیا از نظر قدرت و دوام هم پایه گرداک 952 و کوییک 700 هست به نظرتون؟


والا با کوییک 700 کار نکردم ولی با گرداک که مقایسه میکنم تقریبا باهم برابرن یاکسان یکم کمصداتر هست دوتا خوبی دیگم که داره یکی اتوآف هست کارت باهاش تموم شد میزاری روی دسته خودش خاموش میشه یکیم پمپش داخل دسته هست و هم استهلاک رو پایین میاره هم ارزون تعویض میشه هم جای کمتری روی میز اشغال میکنه چون گرداک بخاطر پمپش که داخلش هست خیلی بزرگه
برای ما تعمیرکارا که یه دفه باید کار چنتا مشتری رو باهم انجام بدیم فضای آزاد میزکار خیلی مهمه
دیجیتالیم هست کنترل دماش خوبه از بابت عمر و دوام هم چندین ماهه تقریبا هر روز باهاش کار میکنم فقط یکم گرم میکنه از صبح تا شبم تو برقه مشکلی نداشته
اینترنتی نگرفتم از یه عمده فروش قطعات موبایل گرفتم حدود 500 تومن ارزونتر از گرداک بود
یه فروشگاه هم تو اینترنت اون زمان دیدم که تحویل یکماهه و 15 روزه و  آنی داشت قیمتاش به نسبت زمان تحویل مناسب بود ولی خوب همه چیزم نداشت آدرسشو ندارم
این چیزیم که بهتون گفتن موتور کوچیک و موتور بزرگ داره هم ساخته ذهن خلاق مغازه داران هست برای تست ادعای بنده کافیه بگین کارم با هیتر کم هست و همون موتور کوچیکه رو میخام اگه تو کل کشور پیدا شد؟ :درخواست راهنمایی خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات:

----------

*bahramikhah*,*Musa_ayden*,*تاج*

----------


## absharezolal

> والا با کوییک 700 کار نکردم ولی با گرداک که مقایسه میکنم تقریبا باهم برابرن یاکسان یکم کمصداتر هست دوتا خوبی دیگم که داره یکی اتوآف هست کارت باهاش تموم شد میزاری روی دسته خودش خاموش میشه یکیم پمپش داخل دسته هست و هم استهلاک رو پایین میاره هم ارزون تعویض میشه هم جای کمتری روی میز اشغال میکنه چون گرداک بخاطر پمپش که داخلش هست خیلی بزرگه
> برای ما تعمیرکارا که یه دفه باید کار چنتا مشتری رو باهم انجام بدیم فضای آزاد میزکار خیلی مهمه
> دیجیتالیم هست کنترل دماش خوبه از بابت عمر و دوام هم چندین ماهه تقریبا هر روز باهاش کار میکنم فقط یکم گرم میکنه از صبح تا شبم تو برقه مشکلی نداشته
> اینترنتی نگرفتم از یه عمده فروش قطعات موبایل گرفتم حدود 500 تومن ارزونتر از گرداک بود
> یه فروشگاه هم تو اینترنت اون زمان دیدم که تحویل یکماهه و 15 روزه و  آنی داشت قیمتاش به نسبت زمان تحویل مناسب بود ولی خوب همه چیزم نداشت آدرسشو ندارم
> این چیزیم که بهتون گفتن موتور کوچیک و موتور بزرگ داره هم ساخته ذهن خلاق مغازه داران هست برای تست ادعای بنده کافیه بگین کارم با هیتر کم هست و همون موتور کوچیکه رو میخام اگه تو کل کشور پیدا شد؟


ممنون از پاسختون
زنده باشید همکار عزیز

----------

*bahramikhah*,*javamobira*,*mehrdad540*,*تاج*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## absharezolal

> والا با کوییک 700 کار نکردم ولی با گرداک که مقایسه میکنم تقریبا باهم برابرن یاکسان یکم کمصداتر هست دوتا خوبی دیگم که داره یکی اتوآف هست کارت باهاش تموم شد میزاری روی دسته خودش خاموش میشه یکیم پمپش داخل دسته هست و هم استهلاک رو پایین میاره هم ارزون تعویض میشه هم جای کمتری روی میز اشغال میکنه چون گرداک بخاطر پمپش که داخلش هست خیلی بزرگه
> برای ما تعمیرکارا که یه دفه باید کار چنتا مشتری رو باهم انجام بدیم فضای آزاد میزکار خیلی مهمه
> دیجیتالیم هست کنترل دماش خوبه از بابت عمر و دوام هم چندین ماهه تقریبا هر روز باهاش کار میکنم فقط یکم گرم میکنه از صبح تا شبم تو برقه مشکلی نداشته
> اینترنتی نگرفتم از یه عمده فروش قطعات موبایل گرفتم حدود 500 تومن ارزونتر از گرداک بود
> یه فروشگاه هم تو اینترنت اون زمان دیدم که تحویل یکماهه و 15 روزه و  آنی داشت قیمتاش به نسبت زمان تحویل مناسب بود ولی خوب همه چیزم نداشت آدرسشو ندارم
> این چیزیم که بهتون گفتن موتور کوچیک و موتور بزرگ داره هم ساخته ذهن خلاق مغازه داران هست برای تست ادعای بنده کافیه بگین کارم با هیتر کم هست و همون موتور کوچیکه رو میخام اگه تو کل کشور پیدا شد؟


ممنون از پاسختون
زنده باشید همکار عزیز

----------

*bahramikhah*,*تاج*

----------


## asghar4

سلام
من با اکثر هیترها کار کردم
بنظر من همه هیتر ها خوبن
مهم اینه که بلد باشی باهاشون کار کنی

----------


## maziyar1363

> سلام
> من با اکثر هیترها کار کردم
> بنظر من همه هیتر ها خوبن
> مهم اینه که بلد باشی باهاشون کار کنی


بهترین جواب ..کار با هیتر مستلزم تجربه کار با دستگاه و برخورد درست شما با دستگاه هست.منظورم نحوه کار کردن با دستگاه هستش...من سال 86/87 یک هیتر گرداگ برای کارم خریداری کردم و الانم هنوز از همون استفاده میکنم .تو این مدت فقط یکبار بصورت ناگهانی پمپ دستگاه از کار افتاد  که مربوط به سه چهار سال بعد خرید دستگاه بود که .اول خواستم یک پمپ نو جایگزین کنم ولی اول تصمیم گرفتم ببینم مشکل از کجاست .پمپ رو  دراوردم و کاملا اجزا شو باز کردم و با مولتی متر پوبین ها رو که چک کردم اول حدس زدم یکی از بوبین ها سوخته ولی با دقت و حوصله بررسی کردم ومتوجه شدم فقط بخاطر لحیم سردی... یکی از سرسیم های بوبین ها جدا شده که نهایتا هسته رو از تو پوسته دراوردم و تمام ورودی و خروجی بوبین ها رو لحیم مرغوب زدم .و مشکل حل شد.و تا امروز شکر پرودگار مشکلی نداشتم باهاش....اگر فکر میکنید دستگاه های که امروز تو بازار هستن اونی که قیمتش بیشتر کیفیتش فضایی هست کاملا در اشتباه هستید.واسه اینکه شما از دستگاه دو چیز رو لازم دارید 1.هوا متناسب.2.حرارت معقول .نه احتیاج به حرارت خیلی بالا دارید نه احتیاج به طوفان... حالا اگر هر کدوم رو تو رنج اشتباه قرار بدید باعث استهلاک و یا خرابی دستگاه خواهد شد.و بدون شک این شما هستید که عمر یک دستگاه رو طولانی یا کم میکنید .نه با کار کم بلکه فقط با رفتار درست و علمی با دستگاه :درخواست راهنمایی خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات: .مواظب باشد گول فروشندگان رو نخورید نمیدونم کدوم شهر ساکن هستید ولی کلا ایران دیگه حداقل ایران 10/ 15 سال قبل نیست
عوض شده مخصوصا شهرهای بزرگ تعداد ادمهای حقه باز و گرگ بسیار زیاد شده.فقط برای فروش اجناسشون یک مشخصات عجیب و غریبی اضافه میکنن که به قول معروف سازنده دستگاه روحشم خبر نداره...
تو خریدتون موفق باشید و در پناه خدا

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## reza.93

سلام
اگر بودجتون محدود نیست میتونید کوییک 861 رو انتخاب کنید البته یه هیتر معمولی هم کارتون رو راه میندازه ولی واقعا توی کار تفاوت داره هیتر گرداک و کوییک ۷۰۰ و ... موقع هیت دادن یک مقدار حرارت تابشی بصورت طیف مرئی و مادون قرمز تولید میکنن که در صورت استفاده نادرست باعث آسیب رسیدن به برد میشه و برای استفاده نیاز به مهارت و حرکات دایره شکل داره تا حرارت روی یک ناحیه متمرکز نشه  ولی کوییک 861 با همون تنظیم دما برد رو سریع تر گرم میکنه. 
یکی از همکارا توی اینستاگرام یک ویدئو مقایسه گذاشته بود گرداک و کوییک ۷۰۰ دستمال کاغذی رو آتش میزد ولی مدل ۸۶۱ اینطور نبود با اینکه دمای خروجی هر سه دستگاه یکسان بود.

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## Mr_shahrokh

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> بنده قصد خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات دارم و با توجه به تنوع خیلی زیاد در بازار، نیازمند راهنمایی و تجربیات شما هستم که چه نوع هیتری مورد تایید می باشد؟
> ممنون میشم تجربیات خودتون در اختیارم قرار دهید
> و ضمن اینکه اگه سایت معتبری میشناسید که بتوان محصول را به صورت اورجینال تهیه کرد معرفی کنید. (متاسفانه جنس تقلبی در بازار به وفور موجوده)
> با تشکر از راهنمایی همه عزیزان دوست داشتنی





سلام  دوست عزیز به نظر بنده قیمت مناسب و کارایی خوب میخوای گرداک ۹۵۲ بهر اما تونستی یه دست دو قدیمی تعمیر نشده بخر تا نو چون نوش یکم بی کیفیت شده

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> بنده قصد خرید هیتر برای تعمیرات دارم و با توجه به تنوع خیلی زیاد در بازار، نیازمند راهنمایی و تجربیات شما هستم که چه نوع هیتری مورد تایید می باشد؟
> ممنون میشم تجربیات خودتون در اختیارم قرار دهید
> و ضمن اینکه اگه سایت معتبری میشناسید که بتوان محصول را به صورت اورجینال تهیه کرد معرفی کنید. (متاسفانه جنس تقلبی در بازار به وفور موجوده)
> با تشکر از راهنمایی همه عزیزان دوست داشتنی



با سلام به همکار عزیز 
کوییک 700و 706 دبلیو پلاس بهترین گزینه در رنج قیمت زیر 4 ملیون برای کار شماست  در کل دستگاه هیتر های خانواده کوییک جزوه بهترین ها هستند جورداگ در زمانی به کار شما می اید که تعمیر مادر بردو گرافیگ انجام ندهید چون این بردها به گرمای بیشتری نیاز دارند بنده هر سه تای ان را دارم وتمام کارهایی که شما می خواهید تعمیر کنید را هم انجام می دهم پس تردید به دلتان راه ندهید ولی به قول دوستانم نحوه استفاده ونگهداری شرط اول است اگر با هیتر کار نکردید با بردهای اوراقی تمرین کنید تا به برد اصلی اسیب نزنید باز هم می گویم نحوه استفاده از هیتر  بسیار مهم است چرا که اگر در استفاده اول از هیتر رعایت اصول ان را نکنید شاید بهترین هیتر ها هم زود خراب  شوند

----------

*xXIMANXx*

----------


## zanjiran

برای کار های سنگین کوییک 700 عالی هست ولی برای کار های عمومی و روزمره و ای سی های کوچک 952 جواب گوی کار شما هست و نیازی به هیتر بهتر ندارید من با هر دو مدل کار کردم مزیت 952 نسبت به کوییک 700 نمایش دیجیتالی دما هست که خودش عالیی هست ولی در کوییک باید تجربه کافی داشته باشین 
برای ای سی های بزرک 952 جواب میدهد ولی کمی زمان بیشتر و استفاده ازروغن ومایع فلاکس حتما باید رعایت شود

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## esinior

> سلام. اگه آکبند باشه کویک ۷٠٠ میتونه جواب همه نیازهاتون رو بده و...


بنظر من که کوییک فقط اسم در کرده و نمیدونم اصل داستانش چیه ولی اصن این مدلاشو خود سایت کوییک نداره، حالا یا این مدل من دراوردیه و تو هند یا چین بصورت فیک تولید میشه و یا سفارش شرکت سانشاین چینه که بصورت اختصاصی براش تولید میشه و کیفیت بالایی نداره، البته بقیه هیترهای ارزون هم همچین تعریفی نیستن، ولی این مدل دیجیتال هم نیست و از بابت اینکه هواش با فنه یا پمپ اطلاعی ندارم که اگه فن باشه دیگه بنظرم ارزشش کمتر هم میشه احتمالا

----------


## esinior

چقدر نظرها متفاوته
منکه نظر مطمینی تو اینترنت پیدا نکردم ولی باید بگم هیترها دو مدل پمپی و فن دار دارن که هر کدوم رو یجور میگن
در کل مثکه فن دارها خروجی بادشون بیشتره ولی فشار بالا نداره ولی پمپ مقدار بادش کمتره ولی فشار داره و میگن فن دار برای کارهای بزرگ بهتره ولی از اونجایی که همه چی تو بازار ایران تقلبیه حتی به اعداد و ارقام سایتها  و سازندگان هم نمیشه اعتماد کرد و بنظرم هر چی بگیرین بازم یه اشکال وجود داره
ضمنا قطع کن هیتر هم چیز مفیدیه که اگه هیترتون داشته باشه خیلی بهتره
نوع فن دار هم خودش دو مدله، یک مدل فن داخل دسته هست و مدل دیگه فن داخل باکس، مثل مدل 706
 و اینکه گفته میشه موتورهای کوییک براش لس هستن که اینم برای مدلهای ایران بعید میدونم ولی مطمین نیستم، موتورهای براش لس صدا و اصطکاک و استهلاک کمتری دارن نسبت به براش دارها
یه چیز دیگم که هست، بخاطر باد بیشتر، المنت فن دارها توان بالاتری داره و احتمال اب شدن و دفرمه شدن دسته شون بنظرم بیشتره ولی در کل باید طولانی مدل کار کرد باهاشون تا بشه نظر قطعی داد، من با 952 و 700 کار کردم ولی تو کارهام به فرق خاصی نرسیدم، بسته به کار ممکنه دیگری به ضعف یا قوتی برسه تو مدلها

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## ali099

> با سلام من خودم گرداک 952 داشتم خوب بود ولی اتوماتیک آف نمیکرد پمپش ضعیف شد دیدم تغلبیشم زیاده الان چند ماهه یاکسان 878D گرفتم اتوماتیکه خیلیم عالی کارمو راه میندازه خیلیم ارزونتر از گرداک هست چون گرداک نون برندشو میخوره


گرداک ۹۵۲ و این مدل که گفتین یک قیمت هستن حدودا

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

درود بر شما

اگر خیلی زیاد قرار نیست هزینه کنید بهترین گزینه QUICK 706W Plus هست .

نمونه های دیگه که ارزون قیمت تر هستند اصلا در حد و اندازه این دستگاه نیستند ، خوبی این دستگاه این هست که پمپ نداره و یک فن حلزونی داره که داخل خود دستگاه هست ، فنش بیصدا و پرقدرت هست و لرزش نداره مثل دستگاه های دارای پمپ ... دسته و المنتش هم خیلی با کیفیت هست .

من خودم گرداک 952 و یاکسان 702 دارم ، همسایم که تعمیرکار موبایل هست این مدل رو داره و خیلی از هیترهایی که من دارم بهتره ... داخلشو هم باز کردم و دیدم ...

آنباکسش هم اینجا هست ، داخلشو هم باز میکنه ، البته زبانش هندی هست :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerdXSi4Xb8

----------

*javamobira*,*uranuse2*

----------

